

The Truffle Pig and the Waiter: A Tale of Two Sales Strategies - p_h
http://home.infusionblogs.com/gbrill/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?List=d6f9e5d5-adfe-4b81-9c7f-77249ef8dac5&ID=42&Source=http%3A%2F%2Fhome.infusionblogs.com%2Fgbrill%2Fdefault.aspx

======
lowkey
Very insightful article. I am definitely of the Truffle Hunter sales type and
it isn't always an advantage when it comes to marketing and strategy. It is
hard to be objective when everything looks like an opportunity.

